# My New O&w



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It's taken nearly 3 months but now it's mine









I've longed for this watch since I first saw Roy's pic, many thanks to Graham (Hotmog) for giving me the opportunity to own it.

I love it, my first O&W/RLT hybrid and the best thing of all is that nobody else can have one. (I hope)


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice one Mark; I hope you keep it, after all - there won't be anymore will there?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

That's lovely Mark, well done mate. Enjoy it


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Glad you like it Mark. Happy to oblige.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Mark, theres nothing like getting a watch you really really wanted


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

oooohh, I wanted that one too!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice one Mark.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

very nice watch Mark i do like orange hands,and i like cyclops date.

bowie


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I loved it to the first time I saw it. Congrats Mark.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep, well done mate. I think lots of people (including me) would've bagged that one if we'd been quick enough on the draw.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I wondered where that went too







definitely a keeper not a flipper


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

you never know how you feel until you have had a watch at least 2 weeks! I still love it, I like to look at it more than wear it, always a good sign in my book









A definite keeper and if there is a lesson to be learned it is to keep praising the watch you like, one day the owner might be skint!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

MarkF said:


> you never know how you feel until you have had a watch at least 2 weeks! I still love it, I like to look at it more than wear it, always a good sign in my book
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How true!


----------

